# where to get trim-tex beads in my area



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Is there anyone here in the nyc (5 boroughs/ long island area ) that knows a building supply that stocks trim-tex beads. i normally get mine from pro-build but they dont stock it and have to order it always. I really like trim-tex and would love to use them all the time however its really pissing me off that every time i order some trim-tex bead i have to pay for the bead as well as a $200-300 + freight charge for my building supply to order it and then a delivery charge from building supply to my location. A 30.00 box of beads turns into a $90 dollar box plus delivery . Thats like 15 bucks a bead which could be like 3 bucks a bead if a building supply had it on the shelf. 

I called dozens of building supplies in my area and its the same with all of them . Why should the customer have to pay their freight charge when they are suppose to be a trim-tex distributor. I found one place that sells flat tear away but thats about it. 

How am i suppose to sell a custom trim-tex job when it costs a fortune to get them ?Theres so many times i want to use it but because of all the extra shipping charges its not in the budget.

So does anyone know of a place by me that actually stocks them?Is it like that for everyone here or is it only in my area? (Sorry for the rant) lol


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Anyone? 

I did some searching on google and it looks like a lot of people get hit with the expensive freight charges . I found a post from trim-tex here which talks about it after someone else was complaining about the freight. 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/trim-tex-metal-corner-4647/index3/

According to trim-tex it looks like its not them and really my building supply screwing me over and even double charging me on the freight.Not to mention charging me tax on the freight charge. The building supplies around here suck. They are trim-tex distributers but half of them never heard of trim-tex when i ask if they sell them. They obviously dont want to stock trim-tex even though they are distributers. I had to show them my own trim-tex catalog to show them what i wanted. 

Maybe trim-tex can chime in here and help me find a local place that ordered some to stock from them. I called dozens of places with no luck. 

Right now it seems hard to use trim-tex products on my jobs since i dont really do million dollar huge mansions,just small homes where i dont need tons of boxes of bead for the job. BTw in no way am i knocking trim-tex. I love their product. I am knocking these local building supplies though.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

What is the Zip Code for the area you Purchase in. once we have that we can get going on a solution for you. PM me your name and phone # also.

Joe


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Trim-Tex said:


> What is the Zip Code for the area you Purchase in. once we have that we can get going on a solution for you. PM me your name and phone # also.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe

zipcode is 11693 which is queens NY . Anywhere in the 5 boroughs or Long Island would be great . I was dealing with Pro-build but they dont stock anything and i am not giving them anymore of my business. Closest iv found to stocking a couple basic things is Marjam (farmingdale location) .iv called about 10 places now that were listed as distributers on your site but they either didnt stock anything or never heard of Trim-tex.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Same around here they carry just regular staple and glue beads and tear away and thats about it. I havent even asked them to order anything else yet but im sure ill be in the same boat as you


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Yea so far out of 10 or more places iv called all i found in stock was flat tear away bead and some adhesive and everyone of these places were on trim-tex's distributor list. Somehow most dont know they are a distributor.Iv even had to show the place i ordered from my own trim-tex catalog to get the product numbers. To make it worse after i ordered i found out that i would have paid half the price if i ordered the beads from drywallart.com .This place jacked up the price on the beads to make a extra profit on me. I paid over 50.00 a box for step a bull beads if i remember correctly when on Drywallart its like 35/box and thats not counting the freight and tax on freight they charged me. I wouldnt have minded as much them making some profit on it if it werent for the freight. I wanted to get more trim-tex stuff from them but the freight was going higher and higher so i actually only ordered half the stuff i wanted and ordered the rest from drywallart store which saved me some money even with the shipping. 

It looks like trim-tex makes it easier for building supplies to keep a stock of their beads by eating the freight to help so theres really no excuse for these places not to stock it. Im sure if they did stock it they would sell a lot more of it. 

Hopefully Joe can find a place quick(Thanks btw). I have to make a drywall order for a job and hoping i can kill two birds with one stone. It would be nice at least if a place can order some stock for themself along with my order to save on the freight.


----------

